
Unravelling a Cold War Mystery – Central Intelligence Agency - lifeisstillgood
https://www.cia.gov/library/center-for-the-study-of-intelligence/csi-publications/csi-studies/studies/vol52no3/unravelling-a-cold-war-mystery.html
======
lifeisstillgood
'''CIA’S extraordinary collection and Naval Intelligence’s timely analysis of
the ALFA Class SSN threat had saved the Navy $325 million in new torpedo
designs. It was the first time in history that this type of intelligence
collection and analysis had ever been officially credited with saving such a
large sum of money.'''

Ever thus

